# Convertir mov en flv sur automator



## Robban974 (29 Mai 2009)

Salut tout le monde  

J'ai un petit soucis avec automator. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui remercie d'avance ! 
Mon problème est le suivant : 

J'essaye de convertir un fichier au format .mov en .flv grâce a l'action de dossier en utilisant le logciel ffmpegX.

En faite lorsque je glisse mon fichier .mov il m'execute le logiciel, mais moi j'aimerai avoir une propriété qui me lance ffmpeg, qui me mette dans la selection, la video que je viens de glisser à l'intérieur et qu'ils me cochent déjà le format de sortie à savoir .flv et qu'il convertisse directement.
Car moi je dois le faire manuellement. 

je veux que lorsque que je glisse mon fichier .mov il me convertisse directement sans que je n'ai a touché a quoi que se soit. 

Merci ! 		
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis avec automator. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui remercie d'avance !
> Mon problème est le suivant :
> ...


------


----------



## Robban974 (1 Juin 2009)

petit UP =/


----------

